# Nythäviipeeämmätkin; Siislukemattomatainakin



## curebox

Hello, I am trying to understand several Finnish words and phrases that I have found in my general reading on the internet.  I appreciate it if anyone can help me  This seems to be in slang or dialect so a translator online is of little help.

  Thank you in advance if anyone can translate.

  Nythäviipeeämmätkin  and  Siislukemattomatainakin   and   Sanompahan

  Ai hävii vai.
Otahan kopsut kaikist.

  Höh, ihime hommoo.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Nythäviipeeämmätkin_ should be _nyt häviävät p ämmätkin_
I can only guess at what the p represents. Perhaps a swear word. _Ämmät_ is a slang word or a colloquial word for _women_ and the ending _kin_ means _too/also/as well_ in this context. _Nyt_ is _now_, so the sentence would be _Now the women are losing as well, damn it!_

_Siislukemattomatainakin_ is mostly Greek to me. It is incorrectly written like the first one. We have long words but this person wants to write everything as a single word against all conventional usage. _Siis_ is _so_ and _lukemattoma..._ is an unfinished verb form that appears to impy something hasn't been read.

_Sanompahan_ contains a typo. It should be _sanonpahan_, which means more or less the same as _I'm telling [you]._

_Ai hävii vai  _is a question asking for confirmation about (the women?) losing their match as well: _Are they really losing?_

_Otahan kopsut kaikist. = Make copies of everything._

_Höh, ihime hommoo_. Another typo. Slang. _Ihime_ should be _ihme._ If the reference is to the match the women are losing, this could mean: _This sure is very strange. Höh _just denotes surprise. 

If you are seriously trying to learn Finnish, these "sentences" will get you nowhere. They are substandard Finnish that contains mistakes made on purpose in addition to mistakes that arise from linguistic ignorance.


----------



## tilman

A few additions:

- "peeämmä" might be p-ämmä, as indicated by the grumpy old man, or it might mean "pm".  "Ämmä" is not just a rude word for "woman", but also the way "m" is said in slang. so "peeämmä" could mean something like "pee em", or pm  What that then means, no idea.

- Siislukemattomatainakin should be "Siis lukemattomat ainakin", which means something like "so the unread at least", as "ainakin" means "at least".

- "Ihime" is the way "ihme" is pronounced in some areas of Finland. "Höh" means to be more disappointment than surprise. "Hommoo" might be "hommaa", which is is something like "stuff", "thing" or something like that. So I would translate "Höh, ihime hommoo" as "Ahh, strange stuff".

I do agree that this is all horrible Finnish and shouldn't be read nor written by anybody.

Tilman


----------



## curebox

Thank you so much for your answer.  I thought that the writers were trying to be tricky, insulting, or insincere.  Now I know that was the truth.  Your translations have helped very much!


----------



## Hakro

I'd like to add that "lukemattomat" might also mean _"untold number of..." _depending on the context.


----------



## tilman

Oh yes, indeed! How did I not think about that possible meaning 

"Lukemattomat" can also mean just simply "many" or "endless", depending on the context as always 

Thanks Hakro for the addition!


----------



## curebox

Thanks for the additional information!  I will see if it fits the rest of the conversation.


----------



## jonquiliser

Grumpy Old Man said:


> _Nythäviipeeämmätkin_ should be _nyt häviävät p ämmätkin_
> I can only guess at what the p represents. Perhaps a swear word. _Ämmät_ is a slang word or a colloquial word for _women_ and the ending _kin_ means _too/also/as well_ in this context. _Nyt_ is _now_, so the sentence would be _Now the women are losing as well, damn it!_



Another guess: if this is gotten off the internet, it might well be a reference to PM:s, i.e. private messages, as they are called on most forum boards, I think. So "now the PM:s are disappearing, too". 

(edit nr 2: yes, exactly, Hakro, the second phrase kind of supports this! )


----------



## Hakro

> Another guess: if this is gotten off the internet, it might well be a reference to PM:s, i.e. private messages, as they are called on most forum boards, I think. So "now the PM:s are disappearing, too".


An excellent guess, Jonquiliser! And it's most probably right, if we think of the next phrase: "so the unread at least".


----------

